# Disposal of power supply



## Weapongod30 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, I have a dead power supply here (420w, btw) and I was wondering what the proper way to dispose of it was. I don't know if yoiu can just dump it in the normal trash or if it is better to use a recycling program or such. Thanks!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It is best if you have a recycling program to take it to them to dispose If you purchased a new one locally, then have the store dispose of it in their recycle process. 

DO NOT just throw it away, because with the electronic parts in there, the supply contains some very harmful things for the environment unless properly disposed of.


----------



## Weapongod30 (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, thats what I thought. I'll try and locate a recycling facility or program. Thanks!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You are most welcome. Good luck on finding something close to you.


----------

